# depression.....



## work2play2 (Aug 16, 2014)

I posted something in another forum but I went too much into detail and thought someone figured out who I was. So ill keep it simple. depression.... I guess that's me. Im not sure if that's what you would call it but im always searching for the persuit of happiness. always. I have a family with multi kids and a great wife. I have been blessed to work 2 jobs and one which pays extremely well. money is no issue I could save 45k a year if I wanted and still give my kids what they need. My wife stays at home with the kids which I would prefer her to. no medical issues at all. just the typical family living in a decent house with decent cars. nothing lavish but just a good ol ATL. family. My cup seriously runneth over from the outside. But not the inside. Not a real happy person. Its hot outside, I complain its hot. we get a cool morning I complain winter is coming. We have to get new tires, we are gonna go broke aren't we? I cant spend time with the family im so busy. I have nothing to do I wish it would stop raining. misery would be the word. Im happy outside to the public but not so much inside. anyway.... Who has these issues? I consider myself a Christian but if you looked at my life you wouldn't think I was a Christian. I have anger issues. I break a lot of stuff when I get mad. I actually cuss customers out sometimes. Now they deserve it but you wouldn't think im going to heaven by the way I live. I freak out a lot. Then I think well... what if I died right now would I go to heaven? I think so....  I go to church. but obviouslt that means nothing. does anyone else go through these types of things or is it just me? I will say I have been much closer to god then I am right now and still was sad for absolutely no reason. I always think the grass is greener on the other side. any help? sorry for the ramble.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 16, 2014)

You are not alone......


----------



## T.P. (Aug 16, 2014)

From personal experience, the grass is not as green on the other side. Do you have friends you hang out with? Everybody needs to get away from a nagging wife/husband and kids sometimes, even if just for a fishing trip.


----------



## Howard Roark (Aug 16, 2014)

Just a couple of thoughts.

You need a trusted level headed man to confide with.  If you think it would help include your wife in the conversation if you believe that would be positive for both of you. 

I would suggest you talk with a trusted and experienced spiritual leader, who could direct you to a professional to talk to if they agree with you that it would help. 

For me listening to Christian music helps when I am down or need direction. 

Subscribe to a 1 minute devotional or two to read as you start your day. Bryant Wright in Atl and Greg Laurie are two I receive. 

If you know some trusted people who are prayer warriors ask them to be praying for you. You decide how much of the situation you want to share.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 16, 2014)

Quit your second job and spend more time with your family, get involved in their lives, and join some bible study groups. Volunteer to help others less fortunate such as the sick or elderly. Grow in your Christianity and you will be blessed with happiness which is better than all the money in the world.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 16, 2014)

My son was that way in the past and medication helped him greatly. I hear that it is common. Talk to a doctor. LOL, I get mad a throw tools... but I am content and happy. Best wishes


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 17, 2014)

We all go through what you're dealing with.  I personally find that if you will take 10 mins every morning and read a devotional then follow up with whatever scripture passage was with it, you will begin to find some peace. When you find yourself getting angry stop and think about what you studied that morning.  If you are truly looking to find peace and get to the place you say, myself and several others here will be happy to spend time talking about ways to help. Sometimes we just need someone to listen to us and just be a friend.  
I'll keep you in my prayers, and hope you will keep us updated on your daily progress.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 18, 2014)

There is some great advice in the posts above. I will add, I have never made 45K in any year of my life. But I am so very happy in my life. God has blessed me way beyond what I deserve. I thank Him daily for what He has done in my life. I said that to say this. Hit the floor every day with a thankful heart and mean it. Look at your children and wife and what a blessing they are to you. When something good happens, give thanks. Get into a close relationship with Christ. Ask Christ to walk with you and He will. My Prayers tonite will have you in them. May God Bless you and your family, and help you get thru the trials you are experiencing.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 18, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> There is some great advice in the posts above. I will add, I have never made 45K in any year of my life. But I am so very happy in my life. God has blessed me way beyond what I deserve. I thank Him daily for what He has done in my life. I said that to say this. Hit the floor every day with a thankful heart and mean it. Look at your children and wife and what a blessing they are to you. When something good happens, give thanks. Get into a close relationship with Christ. Ask Christ to walk with you and He will. My Prayers tonite will have you in them. May God Bless you and your family, and help you get thru the trials you are experiencing.



The above is good advise.  Teach yourself to be more thankful for what you have.  For the good in life.  For the blessings.
Stop focusing on the negative stuff.  Paul said he had learned to be content in all situations.  Maybe you and I can do that.  It's something to shoot for isn't it.  God's blessings to you and to your family.
.


----------



## mattech (Aug 18, 2014)

I never respomded in your other thread, but I'll say I know where you are coming from. From your details you posted in your other thread I would think it was about me, except I only have one job. My wife hears me complain about every thing and says I am depressed. I really don't feel depressed at all. I think it is just the stress level in life, between work/life balance and many other factors. One of which is I have just gotten very sensitive to noise, My wife is just a loud person in general when she talks, and she is quick to yell at kids lol. kids will be kids and are noisey, then we recently decided to foster my 10 year old cousin about 3 months ago. I guess I could go on and on with all that. then also being a perfectionist, I tend to point out every detail, and the negatives tend to stand out.I guess I said all that to say, I dont think it is always depression, I think sometimes its just that the stresses of life get to you and push you to your limit and you feel like you cant take anymore. Like T.P. said just schedule time to get away with a Buddy, go blow through a few hundred dollars of ammo at an outdoor range, I can honestly say I have found shooting guns for a few hours relieves more stress than anything else. just go work on food plots or something. The one negative I have found about hunting and fising is I put to much of a goal to be sucessful, so it isnt always relaxing. sometimes just telling yoruself to be optimistic versus pessimistic helps, I know that is easier said then done. My dad is the same way, he just comes across as very negative, my mom made him say one thing positive every morning for 30 days, that seemed to help a good amount. Hopefully all my rambling helped, it can be hard to get so many points across. Either way, i'll be praying for ya.


----------



## Big Texun (Aug 18, 2014)

I think you need to find a way to help other people. There is no better way to appreciate what you have than to help others that are less fortunate.

True happiness is not proportional to the amount of money you make. Don't believe that? Google "Robin Williams."

Visit somebody in a hospital with cancer... That ought to do it!


----------



## work2play2 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ronnie T said:


> The above is good advise.  Teach yourself to be more thankful for what you have.  For the good in life.  For the blessings.
> Stop focusing on the negative stuff.  Paul said he had learned to be content in all situations.  Maybe you and I can do that.  It's something to shoot for isn't it.  God's blessings to you and to your family.
> .



I appreciate every single one of your posts above. Whats crazy is I just read this and sunday my preacher preached on paul and saying you should be content in all situations. kinda wild. I appreciate all of your responses


----------



## speedcop (Aug 19, 2014)

Im not judging you, but I will give you my opinon on some things that stood out to me. You THINK you will go to heaven because you go to church. But  then you say it means nothing. If your not sure about your final destination you need to get on your knees real fast and get that settled with God. You sound like a lot of us have been, me too, making an appearance at church but not worshiping God from the heart. One of the best ways to really appreciate God's blessings and your lifestyle is go on a mission trip to a destitute country where shoes and toilet paper are a luxury, it will change your heart forever. You dont seem to be a giving person outside of your home. And thats just what I make from your post, not a judgement. I take an awful lot for granted myself, knowing it could end tomorrow. Sometimes our life is so good we dont think we need God. Oh we give him a nod every now and then but we really dont thank him. I know my sins wont be brought up in front of me when I die because that was settled at calvary. But the good deeds I may do will be forefront for judgement. Like big texun says, try humbling yourself unto some less fortunate or in terminal situations, its a warmth in your soul like no other. I pray you get on track soon.


----------



## winchester pre64 (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know anyone who thinks their life is perfect.  my experience is that the more it looks great the worse it is.  i think your ok, don't just go to church get into church there is a difference.  and just going to church does not get you into heaven.


----------



## FMC (Sep 23, 2014)

Depression, especially clinical can be a dangerous foe.  If you feel this way all the time, get medical help.   It can change your life.


----------



## Walker44 (Sep 24, 2014)

I find this thought very meaningful when seeking peace of mind


----------

